# ATV With a plow versus 3 snowblowers, Residential



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey everyone!

I have some questions about ATV's.

I generally have a few guys using single stage toro snowblowers for our residential driveways. I also service some small condo parking lots.

Does anyone do larger residential driveways and smaller parkings lots with ATV's?

I don't have one but I was wondering how loud they are at 2 am? Does a small trailer handle okay behind your truck in a snow storm? Are they practical?

What am I looking at for a used ATV with a small plow, about 5 - 8 grand?

I am wondering about the productivity and saving my body pushing snow with a plow and ATV. 

Thanks guys


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

We used and atv for sidewalks last winter but didn’t do driveways with it nor parking lots. At 2 am clearing snow, you’re probably fine. We use backpack blower on sidewalks in the middle of the night and those are much louder than snowblowers


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

If you have a truck but dont have an ATV, is there a reason you arent interested in a truck plow?


----------



## Scotrknevl (May 31, 2018)

I find something like a used Polaris 850SP (use Craigslist or similar and find one with low hours for about $6-7K) with windshield (from Polaris) and a Boss 5'6" VXT is the most efficient if your properties are close enough together. But, there is no cab so if you are in a colder region, it might not work. It has the power for a 12+" storm and is narrow enough (blade in scoop is ~55") for most sidewalks. And the plow is hydraulic. The Boss VXT is amount 6" narrower than the Western Impact. Once going hydraulic, I'd never use a winch plow in the commercial business.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> If you have a truck but dont have an ATV, is there a reason you arent interested in a truck plow?


We don't do large commerical parking lots. And I don't want to bugger up my new truck with a plow. Not worth it to me!


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Scotrknevl said:


> I find something like a used Polaris 850SP (use Craigslist or similar and find one with low hours for about $6-7K) with windshield (from Polaris) and a Boss 5'6" VXT is the most efficient if your properties are close enough together. But, there is no cab so if you are in a colder region, it might not work. It has the power for a 12+" storm and is narrow enough (blade in scoop is ~55") for most sidewalks. And the plow is hydraulic. The Boss VXT is amount 6" narrower than the Western Impact. Once going hydraulic, I'd never use a winch plow in the commercial business.
> 
> View attachment 195333


Thats beautiful. Thank you for the input.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

The plan is to use ATV's on our larger residential properties and then use snow-blowers to move the wall we plow to at the bottom of the driveway for example. (If we can plow right to the sides)

Do you guys use a mini trailer to haul them around? Wondering how the snow will effect a small single axle trailer.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Do you guys use a mini trailer to haul them around? Wondering how the snow will effect a small single axle trailer.


People have been using single axle trailers to haul snowmobiles around for decades in snow covered roads withoot issues. Hauling an ATV is no different.


----------



## MetcalfeEnterprises (Aug 6, 2019)

I've plowed for 4 or 5 years with an ATV. I made a V plow for it and it really made it an efficient rig. When I built it I designed it to fit into an 8' box with about an inch to spare so I never bothered strapping it down, keeps the salt and trash off it versus having it on a trailer, just a pain to always have to run your ramps up and down.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

small trailer is better to haul the ATV around and put the blowers in the back of the truck.

ramps and snow and stuff don't go together very well. It can be done and I have done it but small trailer is a lot better for loading and unloading the ATV. 

also put Heated Grips on the ATV makes plowing go a lot better when your hands are warm.

I'd look at the County style blades if your doing sidewalks they roll the snow up higher and perform better if you can plow at speed


----------

